# Umwandler geht in FUP nicht



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte am Umwandler BCD_I, in FUP, im Eingang (in) das Eingangsbyte 124 anlegen. Das hatte die Software aber nicht angenommen, die akzeptiert nur das Eingangswort 124.
Als Ausgang (out) verwende ich das MW2.

Wenn ich in AWL folgendes eingebe funktioniert das:

L EB124
BTI
T MW2



Frage, warum geht es in AWL und im FUP nicht.


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Frage, warum geht es in AWL und im FUP nicht.



typüberprüfung


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

gehts es etwas genauer ?


----------



## MSB (26 März 2010)

Weil FUP/KOP im Unterschied zu AWL versucht eine Typprüfung durchzuführen.
Ein BCD ist halt nun mal wenigstens ein "Wort".
Der formell korrekte Weg wäre im Netzwerk vorher ein Move von EB124 in ein Lokaldatenwort (Temp).

Alternativ kann die Typprüfung im Bausteineditor auch abgeschalten werden,
einfach mal durchs Menü "Extras" - "Einstellungen" hangeln.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> gehts es etwas genauer ?



nur wenn du zu doof bist, dass wort in die hilfe einzugeben, aber MSB hat sich ja schon erbarmt...


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

ist man deshalb gleich doof, oder ist der doof der nur ein Wort als Antwort gibt ?

Mich hat es gewundert das ich es im FUP schon mal gesehen hab, anhand einer Übung, und bei mir funktionierts nicht im FUP.


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> ist man deshalb gleich doof, oder ist der doof der nur ein Wort als Antwort gibt ?
> 
> Mich hat es gewundert das ich es im FUP schon mal gesehen hab, anhand einer Übung, und bei mir funktionierts nicht im FUP.



ja, vielleicht bin auch ich doof, nur wußte ich halt die antwort auf dein problem, die du nur hättest mit ein wenig einsatz weiter hättest erforschen müssen.


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

beim anderen Thema heute Abend hast mich mit drei Worten zum Erfolg gebracht.
Hoffe du bemühst dich das nächste mal wieder etwas mehr.


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> beim anderen Thema heute Abend hast mich mit drei Worten zum Erfolg gebracht.
> Hoffe du bemühst dich das nächste mal wieder etwas mehr.



mit ein wenig eigeninitiative hätte es in diesem thread mit einem zusammengesetzten substantiv funktioniert, nur hast du dich zu deppert angestellt und das soll jetzt meine schuld sein??? ich glob es hakt!


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

klar bist du schuld, wenn man nur ein Wort reinwirft.
......aber toll das du schon alles weißt.


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> klar bist du schuld, wenn man nur ein Wort reinwirft.
> ......aber toll das du schon alles weißt.



sorry, aber zu soviel verbohrt heit fällt mir nicht mehr ein als *ROFL* und ein danke


----------

